# New Skewb World Records



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=355&cat=20&rnd=1

!!!!!!1!!!!111!!!1!!!!1!!!!!!!one!!!!111!!!!11!!!!!!eleven

CONGRATSnmhfdjhgc


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 1, 2014)

how do you pronounce those names? we need brandon mikel


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha. This is a historic moment!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations India.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Congratulations India.



...for organising a competition on the 1st of January? Woo go India! 

Oh well, the competition tomorrow should get it semi respectable (8ish average hopefully)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol not bad.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!

Wow!!

Crazy!!

WR by almost 2 seconds!

Freak!!!!!!!!!!!




I dont think this will be beaten for about 5 or so years, once cubing has advanced.

But seriously, gj.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 1, 2014)

First wr for india... Proud to be an indian


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 1, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> First wr for india... Proud to be an indian



I just wish you were matured enough to get the sarcasm.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 1, 2014)

years first wr and first skewb wr congrats


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 1, 2014)

Strangest event list EVA!


----------



## Hari (Jan 1, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Strangest event list EVA!



Haha, true that


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2014)

How to get a WR - 
1. Wait for WCA to declare new event.
2. Use time zone advantage to organize competition before anyone else in the world.
3. Solve puzzle. Get WR. Bask in the glory. Create a media hype. Sell yourself.

-.-


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

theace said:


> 2. Use time zone advantage to organize competition before anyone else in the world.



Doesn't work


----------



## Mikel (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations. Seriously, how the **** do you pronounce those names?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> Doesn't work



Yes it does? We are supposed to record times of world record in case of doubt (I thought), which should be adjusted for time zones.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 1, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Yes it does? We are supposed to record times of world record in case of doubt (I thought), which should be adjusted for time zones.



This is not true. Actually, only the second of his WR averages will count because the WCA only recognizes the fastest attempt of that day.

Edit: 

9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record.


----------



## compgenie (Jan 1, 2014)

theace said:


> How to get a WR -
> 1. Wait for WCA to declare new event.
> 2. Use time zone advantage to organize competition before anyone else in the world.
> 3. Solve puzzle. Get WR. Bask in the glory. Create a media hype. Sell yourself.
> ...


True. I think VM and VM only tried to organise it first, just so they could get a Hyderabadi WR. Sad. :/


Mikel said:


> Congratulations. Seriously, how the **** do you pronounce those names?



LOl Mikel, they aren't hard to pronounce at all.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Seriously, how the **** do you pronounce those names?



It's up to you, and only you, to show us!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 1, 2014)

Abhishek Sathyanarayanan: A-bhee-shake Saath-yaa-naa-raa-ya-nun 

http://www.pronouncenames.com/

Congratulations on the Skewb WRs! Hope there's a video possibly.


----------



## compgenie (Jan 1, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Abhishek Sathyanarayanan: A-bhee-shake Saat-iyaa-naa-raa-ya-nun
> 
> http://www.pronouncenames.com/
> Congratulations on the Skewb WRs! Hope there's a video possibly.



Ha! That's actually correct! But, *Saath-yaa-naa-raa-ya-nun* That'd be better. 

LOl, is this all we got to say for this thread? XD
Edit: Yeah, they're being uploaded. I'll post the links once they're done.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

This won't last long, but congrats!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 1, 2014)

compgenie said:


> Ha! That's actually correct! But, *Saath-yaa-naa-raa-ya-nun* That'd be better.
> 
> LOl, is this all we got to say for this thread? XD
> Edit: Yeah, they're being uploaded. I'll post the links once they're done.


That's nice, edited my post above btw.

I ever meet someone with a long and hard to pronounce name, I'll learn how to pronounce it correctly, that will make them so happy.


----------



## compgenie (Jan 1, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> That's nice, edited my post above btw.
> 
> I ever meet someone with a long and hard to pronounce name, I'll learn how to pronounce it correctly, that will make them so happy.



One of the longest names I've ever heard is Murali anna's - Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna 
Also this place called Venkatanarasimharajuvaripeta. Whoa. Super hard to break down and pronounce for a non-native.


----------



## stoic (Jan 1, 2014)

compgenie said:


> One of the longest names I've ever heard is Murali anna's - Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna
> Also this place called Venkatanarasimharajuvaripeta. Whoa. Super hard to break down and pronounce for a non-native.



Hard to beat llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch In Wales though.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2014)

theace said:


> How to get a WR -
> 1. Wait for WCA to declare new event.
> 2. Use time zone advantage to organize competition before anyone else in the world.
> 3. Solve puzzle. Get WR. Bask in the glory. Create a media hype. Sell yourself.


Who cares? It's just for fun, isn't it? Let them enjoy their WRs. Someone has to be first.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 1, 2014)

I throught my name was hard to pronounce.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Who cares? It's just for fun, isn't it? Let them enjoy their WRs. Someone has to be first.



They organised the competition specifically to be the first competition to hold skewb. On a Wednesday.
I hope this doesn't become a common thing when/if more events become official.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> They organised the competition specifically to be the first competition to hold skewb. On a Wednesday.
> I hope this doesn't become a common thing when/if more events become official.


A break in period where no records are set would work imo. All records that stand on a certain date a few months later then become official


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys come on.. it's not that big of a deal. The record probably won't last long. So what if they scheduled a competition on a Wednesday. To my knowledge, there was nothing keeping you from organizing a competition on a Wednesday either. It's not that big of a deal it's not like it's gonna stick for 3 years or something. Go to a competition soon, best the "WR" average, rejoice. Rinse and repeat haha


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 1, 2014)

They didn't even have 3x3!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Guys come on.. it's not that big of a deal. The record probably won't last long. So what if they scheduled a competition on a Wednesday. To my knowledge, there was nothing keeping you from organizing a competition on a Wednesday either. It's not that big of a deal it's not like it's gonna stick for 3 years or something. Go to a competition soon, best the "WR" average, rejoice. Rinse and repeat haha



It's not the worry of it lasting long, it's the fact that you'll now have people like this who are happy about their country getting something they never deserved:



the super cuber said:


> First wr for india... Proud to be an indian




Not that I particularly care myself.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2014)

Although it does annoy me that the inaugural WR went to a pretty slow time, it's not really a problem. The same has happened before, with events such as Pyraminx (although arguably a 14 second single was really good in 2003), 5BLD (the first WR was over 25 times the current WR), and 7x7x7 (Claes Hedin's single was improved by two minutes in about two weeks).


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2014)

And also WF, with Käre Krig's original average WR getting divided by three by Anssi three months later. But who still cares about these old records ? They're history now, and fun to remember.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

inb4 in 10 days Sarah kills WRs and nobody is going to care about this. Indians wanted a WR, so they held a comp and got happy for a WR, even though it wasn't particularly the fastest time. Why whine about it?

EDIT: Let them get happy, just wait a couple days for this coming weekend, then the past will fly away. If people still go crazy and brag about a WR that was held on The first day the event became official, that would be when frustration amongst all shall pursue.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't think it's such a harmful thing for them to have planned this purposefully. Honestly, go India for WR!
Sarah's going to come along and take the title and keep it. Forever. lol.
WOW SO WORLD RECORD
MUCH AMAZE


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> They organised the competition specifically to be the first competition to hold skewb. On a Wednesday.


So what? It's just a bit of fun. In all probability the first WR would be "slow" even if first comp was a weekend. Nobody's going to be deluded about what the first WRs mean, not even the holders.


----------



## kcl (Jan 2, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I don't think it's such a harmful thing for them to have planned this purposefully. Honestly, go India for WR!
> Sarah's going to come along and take the title and keep it. Forever. lol.
> WOW SO WORLD RECORD
> MUCH AMAZE



Well.. Her or Rhanza.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 2, 2014)

There's more than just Ranzha or Sarah that are capable of a long lasting WR. Some people just aren't as public about how fast they are at skewb. Not going to name drop or anything.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2014)

Ranzha currently seems the fastest, but by the end of this year I'd be VERY surprised if Sarah OR Ranzha hold it.


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2014)

Mikel said:


> This is not true. Actually, only the second of his WR averages will count because the WCA only recognizes the fastest attempt of that day.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record.



Is this a new regulation? 
Say Sebastian Weyer gets a 23 second 4x4 solve in the morning and then a 22 in the afternoon, the 23 is not even recognised as a world record? I'm not sure if I agree with that.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 2, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Is this a new regulation?
> Say Sebastian Weyer gets a 23 second 4x4 solve in the morning and then a 22 in the afternoon, the 23 is not even recognised as a world record? I'm not sure if I agree with that.



I think it was new as of January 1st, 2013. I'm not totally sure though.

A good example where you can see this is from Guatemaya Open 2013. 

In the first round, Adrian Ramirez got a 16.64 average that is not recognized as a national record, but in the final round, he got a 16.44 that is recognized as a national record. This was the first competition where someone from Guatemala had competed, so there were no previous records.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Is this a new regulation?
> Say Sebastian Weyer gets a 23 second 4x4 solve in the morning and then a 22 in the afternoon, the 23 is not even recognised as a world record? I'm not sure if I agree with that.



I thought the same thing. I know when you broke the 7.08 as did Rowe, Rowe did not get it because you solved it first, not because it was the same date.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Is this a new regulation?
> Say Sebastian Weyer gets a 23 second 4x4 solve in the morning and then a 22 in the afternoon, the 23 is not even recognised as a world record? I'm not sure if I agree with that.



On February 1, 2007:
Art. 9i2, new: Regional records are recognised at the end of a round. If a record is broken twice or more in a round, only the latter is recognised.

On February 6, 2009:
Art. 9i2 removed. If registered clearly, all regional records in a round may be accepted. [WCA spirit, clarity]

On Aug 28, 2012:
First draft of the 2012 markdown regulations:
8i2) Results of official WCA competitions are considered to have taken place at the end of the calendar day the competition took place on. If a competition took place on multiple days, the results of each round are considered to have taken place on the last scheduled calendar day of the round.

On Aug 31, 2012:
More revisions by Sarah (Sarah: up through A2c, Lucas: up through 3d):
9i2) Results of official WCA competitions are dated to the calendar date of the competition. Should a competition span multiple days, the results of each round are dated to the last scheduled calendar date of the round.

On Sep 06, 2012:
Various formatting fixes.
9i2) Results of official WCA competitions are dated to the calendar date of the competition. If a competition spans multiple days, the results of each round are dated to the last scheduled calendar date of the round.

On Sep 17, 2012:
Clarifying the rule for resolving multiple records on the same day.
9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> It's not that big of a deal it's not like it's gonna stick for 3 years or something.



Actually it's gonna stick *forever* (on the person page, the competition page, statistics, and other history views).



qqwref said:


> 5BLD (the first WR was over 25 times the current WR)



While the time was slow, I still consider it a world class result for back then (Richard and Dror were faster, but their results were worse). That's not the case with these Skewb records.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Still, I feel like one of the reasons people are angry(some people, not all), is because they didn't get it first. The fact of the matter is that anyone could have gotten the WR first. Anyone could've scheduled a competition for today in theory. Are you just angry cause India did it first? The record is probably gonna last like a week and a half or so anyway. Are you still gonna be angry when someone else breaks the WR, but is slower than you?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Still, I feel like one of the reasons people are angry(some people, not all), is because they didn't get it first. The fact of the matter is that anyone could have gotten the WR first. Anyone could've scheduled a competition for today in theory. Are you just angry cause India did it first? The record is probably gonna last like a week and a half or so anyway. Are you still gonna be angry when someone else breaks the WR, but is slower than you?



Who here is "angry"? I think MOST of us just find it stupid. But to call the Skewb WR stupid then ex-Pyra, 5bld, etc WRs not stupid...

Still, I think some of the suggestions such as "don't call the first month of times WR" would be fine. But we might as well leave that discussion until the next event is added.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Still, I think some of the suggestions such as "don't call the first month of times WR" would be fine. But we might as well leave that discussion until the next event is added.



But what if someone got an insase time and it was not counted?
The problem will pass in a month or


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> The problem will pass in a month or



Dude! The tension! I can't go to sleep without knowing that alternative

related


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 2, 2014)

oops forgot to finish the post,
the problem will pass in a month or we could have no WR's set in the first 2 months and then the one that would have been wr is set as wr.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> inb4 in 10 days Sarah kills WRs and nobody is going to care about this. Indians wanted a WR, so they held a comp and got happy for a WR, even though it wasn't particularly the fastest time. Why whine about it?
> 
> EDIT: Let them get happy, just wait a couple days for this coming weekend, then the past will fly away. If people still go crazy and brag about a WR that was held on The first day the event became official, that would be when frustration amongst all shall pursue.






The past flew away


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 14, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> The past flew away



NOO. Not even semi - respectable


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, any predictions on how fast skewb will get? (Or is that already somewhere?) I think sub-2 just like pyraminx and 2x2.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, any predictions on how fast skewb will get? (Or is that already somewhere?) I think sub-2 just like pyraminx and 2x2.



I have hard time seeing it being sub 2 with 7 moves...


----------



## Meep (Jan 14, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I have hard time seeing it being sub 2 with 7 moves...



If you get a U-perm scramble (or something a move or two away from one) then that'd be around 8-9 moves, and sub-2able.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 14, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, any predictions on how fast skewb will get? (Or is that already somewhere?) I think sub-2 just like pyraminx and 2x2.



Depends if you are talking about the near future or distant future! 

Sub-2 on average will take a very long time. Not even Pyra is to that point yet.

For the WRs to be sub-2, the Single I can see in the next year or two but Average has to wait until newer advanced skewbs to be released and turning style has to be so improved in order to allow for seamless transitions between moves.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 14, 2014)

Sub2 single by the end of the year by random person and 4.xx average soon  Brandon will destroy them all


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> how do you pronounce those names? we need brandon mikel





Mikel said:


> Congratulations. Seriously, how the **** do you pronounce those names?



After months of intensive research, I have figured it out.


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Ranzha currently seems the fastest, but by the end of this year I'd be VERY surprised if Sarah OR Ranzha hold it.



Well, never thought I'd say this but I agree with you on this one now.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mikel said:


> After months of intensive research, I have figured it out.




Sammy Tawakawakwakwakwakwakwakwakwakwakwakwak hey hey ol...


----------

